# Giant TCX 2009



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

Has anyone weighed or ridden this bike yet?
http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-GB/bikes/road/2422/32353/









It looks sweet with the hydroformed tubes and 1 1/8" - 1 1/4" headset.


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

I have not done either but, I will agree that it looks pretty sweet.


----------



## cogswell23 (Aug 15, 2007)

It's in Rabo orange. . .


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

cogswell23 said:


> It's in Rabo orange. . .


Yeah, young Lars will look pretty good on one, eh?


----------



## DRLski (Apr 26, 2003)

paint scheme definitely looks a heck of a lot better than the last two years.


----------



## bikerbrian (Oct 20, 2004)

I have the TCX 1 on order and it's supposed to ship next week


----------



## ms6073 (Jul 7, 2005)

Other than color scheme, how is this different from the 2008?


----------



## bikerbrian (Oct 20, 2004)

ms6073 said:


> Other than color scheme, how is this different from the 2008?


I think the correct question is how is it the same as the 2008. It's a whole new, more rectangular, tube set and the fork has a 1 1/4 to 1 1/8 taper. Oh yeah, and it's a different color like you said.


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

bikerbrian said:


> I have the TCX 1 on order and it's supposed to ship next week


Please post weights of frame and fork once you get it as I am this close to ordering one myself [..]


----------



## MCBR1 (Jul 5, 2006)

bikerbrian said:


> I think the correct question is how is it the same as the 2008. It's a whole new, more rectangular, tube set and the fork has a 1 1/4 to 1 1/8 taper. Oh yeah, and it's a different color like you said.


Yep - every tube has been revised. The head-tube junction is beefed up, the top-tube is now shaped and flattened for better shouldering, they ditched the monostay in the rear for more traditional seat-stays, and the drop-outs are more like those on a TCR. I also have a TCX1 on order, but my team-mate already has his frameset. His large was 4.5lbs for the frame/fork/headset with an uncut steerer.


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

Bikerbrian...

Let us know when you get it. I was quoted today that they are not available until mid October.


----------



## HarrieH (Sep 6, 2007)

The EU version always had "regular" seat stays instead of monostay. Als a flattened top tube.
The dropouts are 1 or 2 steps back. Nothing better than the big (chainring) bolt on the (replaceable) dropout. They should have known this from the roadbikes.
Where did the EC90X fork go?
Funny "brake" bridge...
Best TCX color scheme ever, but I think Rabo will choose white / blue (and non-slooping carbon frames).


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Rabo*



HarrieH said:


> The EU version always had "regular" seat stays instead of monostay. Als a flattened top tube.
> The dropouts are 1 or 2 steps back. Nothing better than the big (chainring) bolt on the (replaceable) dropout. They should have known this from the roadbikes.
> Where did the EC90X fork go?
> Funny "brake" bridge...
> Best TCX color scheme ever, but I think Rabo will choose white / blue (and non-slooping carbon frames).


will be riding rebadged Nags (my guess)


----------



## MCBR1 (Jul 5, 2006)

atpjunkie said:


> will be riding rebadged Nags (my guess)


I doubt that will be the case. Giant has the resources to build whatever the riders want out of whatever material they want. It may not end up being anything like an off-the-shelf TCX but it will be made by Giant, IMO.


----------



## ms6073 (Jul 7, 2005)

While Giant is certainly capable, the real problem is the molds required to produce some prototypes for Rabo and that takes time to produce.


----------



## gewilli (Dec 18, 2006)

ms6073 said:


> While Giant is certainly capable, the real problem is the molds required to produce some prototypes for Rabo and that takes time to produce.


ya talking the biggest bike company in the world... besides... it ain't the bike that makes Lars fast.

He could be riding some ancient guerciotti and still be kicking everyones ass... 

as long as it fits 'well enough' he'll be fine on what ever they hand up


----------



## bikerbrian (Oct 20, 2004)

Magsdad said:


> Bikerbrian...
> 
> Let us know when you get it. I was quoted today that they are not available until mid October.


After endless nagging at the LBS I got the owner to call Giant again and I found out that my bike that was supposed to ship this week is still "several" weeks out. Although framesets are available.:mad2:


----------



## MCBR1 (Jul 5, 2006)

bikerbrian said:


> After endless nagging at the LBS I got the owner to call Giant again and I found out that my bike that was supposed to ship this week is still "several" weeks out. Although framesets are available.:mad2:


Yeah - I'm hearing the seme thing - 2-3 weeks from 9/2.


----------

